
78.0.1 Firefox Release - based2
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/78.0.1/releasenotes/
======
based2
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-2...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-24/)

CVE-2020-12402: RSA Key Generation vulnerable to side-channel attack

------
based2
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/78.0/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/78.0/releasenotes/)

